# Elderflower wine



## BernardSmith (Mar 6, 2012)

I am thinking about making some elderflower wine. I see that Amazon sells dried elderflowers in 2 oz and 4 oz packets. Does anyone know how many ozs per gallon would produce a wine that was based on the flavor of such flowers (from fresh flowers I see that 50 heads or so are recommended? Does anyone have a tried and tested recipe for this wine? Thanks


----------



## cbritton (Oct 27, 2012)

I just purchased 2 ounces of dried elderflowers today at my LHBS and an going to start a batch of elderflower today, following Jack Keller's recipe mostly.


----------

